# Update: Suns buyout Pietrus



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Mickael Pietrus era appears to be over in Phoenix, as the Suns have agreed to trade the small forward to the Raptors for a conditional second round draft pick, according to the Toronto Star.
> 
> Pietrus will need to pass the customary physical, which might get interesting considering the fact that he missed the last 12 games of last season due to a knee injury — one he sought to treat with some fairly unconventional methods.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....ael-pietrus-to-raptors-for-second-round-pick/


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Suns dump Pietrus to Raps for 2nd rd pick*

2nd round pick?

Wow


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Suns dump Pietrus to Raps for 2nd rd pick*

Wow. I gotta be pleased from a Raptors standpoint. Should mesh well with our team of goofballs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns dump Pietrus to Raps for 2nd rd pick*



HB said:


> 2nd round pick?
> 
> Wow


Yeah, this move I'm fine with. He expires anyway and didn't mesh well on and apparently off the court (not sure the truth on that, we have some goofballs there). Better off letting him move on now and help out Toronto (PP, I almost put London. Too much KVBL)


I guess with he and VC gone, even with Brown signing, Childress won't be amnestied after all.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns dump Pietrus to Raps for 2nd rd pick*

I think that carter is getting the amnesty.. not sure though.

I don't mind this trade.. but it does fit right in with the our history.. trade useful players AND something extra for nothing. Makes $ense to $arver.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns dump Pietrus to Raps for 2nd rd pick*

Nah, I think Vince got waived. Only 4M was guaranteed.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Suns dump Pietrus to Raps for 2nd rd pick*

He was waived


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns dump Pietrus to Raps for 2nd rd pick*

I see... Sarver would save that amnesty.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns dump Pietrus to Raps for 2nd rd pick*

Yep.



> paulcoro Paul Coro
> The Suns waived Vince Carter today. They owe him the guaranteed $4M of his contract's $18M salary.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Suns dump Pietrus to Raps for 2nd rd pick; VC waived*

Love the trade. No reason to keep him here. 2nd round isn't much but it's better than him on our bench giving us nothing.

Why would we amnesty Carter when his contract is only $4M guaranteed? It's Childress/Warrick getting the amnesty either this "summer" or next. Whichever has a market to be traded will then other gets amnestied I'm guessing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Update: Pietrus to Raps off; VC waived*

Deal off



> paulcoro Paul Coro
> The Suns-Raptors Pietrus trade is off. Agent said Pietrus will return to Phoenix for rehab on his knee


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Update: Suns waive Pietrus*

He gone.




> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> Just going up on ESPN online: Sources say Suns have waived Mickael Pietrus, who has guaranteed salary of $5.3 million this season
> 
> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> ...


----------

